# Music Downloaden bei You Tube illegal?



## Onkelz-Fan94 (4. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich habe jetzt schon von einigen meiner Kumpels gehört das sie Music mit meinem Programm bei You Tube laden! Sie meinten nur das ich das auch machen könnte und das auch legal sein aber da ich mir da nicht so sicher war hab ich mir gedacht frag ich doch mal euch!
Also ist es jetzt legal oder illegal??
MFG


----------



## Railroadfighter (4. März 2009)

Keine Sorge das ist legal, illegale Musik/Videos werden onehin sofort gelöscht. Google zahlt nen Haufen, damit sie das drinlassen dürfen.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## elmoc (4. März 2009)

wow... wusste ich gar nicht... is aber schon merkwürdig wenn man bedenkt das man so ziemlich alles findet was man möchte... und dann für umme downloaden wenn es legal is, dann "good bye cd..."


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (4. März 2009)

Naja eben das kam  mir eben auch komisch vor ich kann mir so ziemlich jedes Lied runterladen für lau und das wundert mich halt schon ein bissle!
Aber vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht deswegen hab ich lieber mal nachgefragt nich das irgendwann mal die Polizei bei mir vo der Tür steht und meinen PC haben will!
MFG


----------



## aurionkratos (4. März 2009)

Aber die Qualtität ist halt idr. ziemlich mies...


----------



## Overlocked (4. März 2009)

Deswegen haben auch die Musikfirmen nicht unbedingt Bedenken... Die Musik dort ist sogar teilweise unter MP3 128 k/bits Niveau.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (4. März 2009)

Jup, dass heißt, wenn du Wert auf Klang legst, dann solltest du dir lieber die original CD holen

greetz


----------



## faithstylez (7. März 2009)

Nicht wirklich, man kann auch *ganz legal *über filsh.net die Lieder im HighQuality Streamen und dann runterladen. Oder man macht es über den Free-Youtube-Converter.


----------



## Venkman (9. März 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Aber die Qualtität ist halt idr. ziemlich mies...



Man muss das Video in HQ ziehen ...


----------



## iceman650 (12. März 2009)

dann sind nach meiner erfahrung die videos hq aber die audiospuren immer noch mies


----------



## cccp4live (23. Januar 2014)

Also das Downloaden von Musik bei YouTube ist eine rechtliche Grauzone und auf keinen Fall direkt nur illegal. Es gibt zahlreiche Bedingungen unter denen YouTube-Mp3-Downloads auch legal sein können.

Folgende Voraussetzungen müssen erfüllt sein, damit eine Konvertierte Mp3 von YouTube legal ist:
1. Der Uploader des Musikvideos muss die Urheberrechte an dem Video besitzen (das ist zum Beispiel beim offiziellen YouTube-Kanal von Rihanna der Fall: RihannaVEVO - YouTube )
2. Man darf sich nur eine private Kopie des Musikvideos bzw. der konvertierten Mp3 zulegen. Diese Mp3 darf man nicht weiter verkaufen oder großartig weiter verbreiten.
3. Man darf die Mp3s nicht als eingeloggter YouTube-Nutzer konvertieren. In den AGBs von YouTube ist der Download von Mp3s auf YouTube.de verboten. Als Registrierter Benutzer hat man diese AGBs akzeptiert und muss sie auch befolgen. Solange man also ausgeloggt ist, ist alles legal

Wenn die oberen 3 Voraussetzungen also erfüllt sind, ist der Download von YouTube, Clipfish, MyVideo & Co - Videos also legal.

Dennoch sollte man aufpassen, welchen Online-Converter man benutzt. Es gibt zwar zahlreiche kostenlose Anbieter aber die meisten verteilen Malware über die eigene Werbung oder über die Downloads auf der Webseite. Hier sind 5 getestete Online Converter aufgelistet, die sicher sind:
YouTube Music downloaden - 5 beste Converter


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Januar 2014)

Unbedingt und generell legal ist es nicht.

Grundsätzlich darfst du dir eine Privatkopie anfertigen, sofern das Material nicht aus einer offensichtlich illegalen Quelle stammt.

Youtube ist erstmal keine illegale Quelle.
Ob du das Video dann abspeichern darfst, kommt aber darauf an, wer das Video und mit wessen Einverständnis es hochgeladen wurde.


Ob du einen Stream von Youtube nur hörst oder auch abspeicher ist aber nur schwer bis gar nicht zu beweisen. Außerdem gab es noch keine mir bekannten Fälle, dass da jemand Ärger bekommen hat.


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Januar 2014)

Alter, der gleiche User hat in einem anderen Forum wo ich auch angemeldet bin, auch so einen ähnlichen Thread ausgegraben, warum meldet man sich für Sowas an???


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Januar 2014)

Uuuh shit, der Thread ist ja schon urururalt.
Hab nur den neusten Post und die Überschrift gelesen. Schande über mich. 

Damit kann der Thread auch gleich wieder zurück zu den Toten.


----------

